# No sound VIA VT2020



## exxo (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Here is my issue, I just install and upgrade my system to CURRENT and after some manipulations I figured it out that I had no sound. My chipset is a VIA VT2020 and after some google research, it seems that it is supported by the snd_hda driver.

Well ... here some outputs


```
$ uname -imor
FreeBSD 9.0-BETA2 amd64 GENERIC
```


```
$ kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   20 0xffffffff80200000 14ddd88  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff816de000 ffb160   nvidia.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff826da000 45d70    linux.ko
 4    3 0xffffffff82720000 4c670    vboxdrv.ko
 5    2 0xffffffff82812000 2940     vboxnetflt.ko
 6    2 0xffffffff82815000 9158     netgraph.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff8281f000 15dc     ng_ether.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff82821000 e70      vboxnetadp.ko
```


```
$ cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm4: <HDA VIA VT2020 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <HDA VIA VT2020 PCM #1 HDMI> (play)
pcm6: <HDA VIA VT2020 PCM #2 Digital> (play)
pcm7: <USB audio> (play/rec)
```


```
$ dmesg | grep hda
hdac0: <NVidia (Unknown) High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfb8fc000-0xfb8fffff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac1: <Intel 5 Series/3400 Series High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xf9ff8000-0xf9ffbfff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #1: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #2: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #3: NVidia (Unknown)
pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 1 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac0
hdac1: HDA Codec #0: VIA VT2020
pcm4: <HDA VIA VT2020 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm5: <HDA VIA VT2020 PCM #1 HDMI> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm6: <HDA VIA VT2020 PCM #2 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
```


```
$ pciconf -lv | grep hda -B4
   vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x83751043 chip=0x3b568086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
--
    vendor     = 'nVidia Corporation'
    device     = 'GF110 [Geforce GTX 570]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
hdac0@pci0:1:0:1:	class=0x040300 card=0x15723842 chip=0x0e0910de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
```


```
$ cat /boot/loader.conf| grep hda
snd_hda_load="YES"
```


```
$ kldunload snd_hda ; kldload snd_hda
kldunload: can't find file snd_hda
kldload: can't load snd_hda: File exists
```


```
$ kldload /boot/kernel/snd_hda.ko
kldload: can't load /boot/kernel/snd_hda.ko: Exec format error
```

I tried to recompile the kernel checking that snd_hda was well enabled, recompile snd_hda alone and then load the new version ... unsuccessfully.

The only sound I can hear is by doing "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp7.0" which is my USB headset.
I may admit that I started on this system and a little help would be appreciated 

Thank you in advance


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 18, 2011)

I believe the snd_hda manpages will be rewritten within a few month's time.  In the meantime, another way maybe of getting sound working is with the procedure outlined in a howto I wrote in that subforum June 2011. (ALC888...) ...


----------



## teckk (Sep 18, 2011)

Just to cover the bases, you have everything in mixer turned up?


```
$ mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  86:86
Mixer line     is currently set to   0:0
Mixer mic      is currently set to   6:6
Mixer cd       is currently set to  75:75
Mixer rec      is currently set to  24:24
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Mixer line1    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer phin     is currently set to   0:0
Mixer phout    is currently set to   0:0
Recording source: vol
```


----------



## exxo (Sep 18, 2011)

> I believe the snd_hda manpages will be rewritten within a few month's time. In the meantime, another way maybe of getting sound working is with the procedure outlined in a howto I wrote in that subforum June 2011. (ALC888...) ...



I forgot to mention that I tried OSS drivers, it results in a system freeze by loading oss-core or a kernel panic in case it is done at startup :\



> Just to cover the bases, you have everything in mixer turned up?



Yes, everything is fine on this side


----------



## exxo (Sep 18, 2011)

Concerning the kernel panic with OSS, someone seems to have the same problem on this thread : http://forum.lissyara.su/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=34123


----------



## exxo (Sep 19, 2011)

Little up with my dmesg in verbose mode and my device.hints
I don't know if it would help ...

dmesg : http://pastebin.com/sBFPAUfZ


```
$ cat /boot/device.hints
hint.fdc.0.at="isa"
hint.fdc.0.port="0x3F0"
hint.fdc.0.irq="6"
hint.fdc.0.drq="2"
hint.fd.0.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.0.drive="0"
hint.fd.1.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.1.drive="1"
hint.atkbdc.0.at="isa"
hint.atkbdc.0.port="0x060"
hint.atkbd.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.atkbd.0.irq="1"
hint.psm.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.psm.0.irq="12"
hint.sc.0.at="isa"
hint.sc.0.flags="0x100"
hint.uart.0.at="isa"
hint.uart.0.port="0x3F8"
hint.uart.0.flags="0x10"
hint.uart.0.irq="4"
hint.uart.1.at="isa"
hint.uart.1.port="0x2F8"
hint.uart.1.irq="3"
hint.ppc.0.at="isa"
hint.ppc.0.irq="7"
hint.atrtc.0.at="isa"
hint.atrtc.0.port="0x70"
hint.atrtc.0.irq="8"
hint.attimer.0.at="isa"
hint.attimer.0.port="0x40"
hint.attimer.0.irq="0"
```


----------

